# Anyone going to ChicaGhosts?



## Stuart Wade (Sep 22, 2017)

Who all is going to the Chicago competition? And what costumes are you wearing if any?


----------



## js5752 (Sep 22, 2017)

Was going to, but looks to be full already.


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm going to go, but I'm ugly enough I don't need a costume.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 23, 2017)

2180161 said:


> I'm going to go, but I'm ugly enough I don't need a costume.


that's harsh


----------



## Draranor (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm going; probably not going to dress up though


----------



## Paul Landers (Nov 6, 2017)

little did they know the 4.59 wr would be set there...


----------

